# Handlebar Help me Please!



## BrandonK (Mar 19, 2009)

I need help picking out a handlebar for my commuter. Mountain bike with road tires. Need something that feels sort of like drop road bars. But I need to be able to use my brake levers. Please help me out with links too and even pictures! Thanks!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

On-One Midge, On-One Mungo, On-One Mary's, Soma 3-Sp. bar, Soma Sparrow bar, Salsa Woodchipper... Google is your friend.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

a J or H bar will give you a variety of hands positions...
I'm not sure but I think you can use your levers on any drop bar, using them near the stem...but it may not be the perfect arrangement with mtb shifters, though.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

I really like my Origin8 Mustache Bars. Oh I just saw you want to use the same levers. These won't work. I believe most of those on-one bars will work.


----------



## BrandonK (Mar 19, 2009)

Anybody have pictures of their bike with the suggested bars?

Thanks


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Titec H-Bar (not in my commuter)









as Dion said...google up the options.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.dionridesbikes.com/2010/04/maaaaary-mary-why-you-buggin-first-ride.html

http://www.dionridesbikes.com/2010/04/monster-cross-update-to-on-one-inbred.html

http://www.dionridesbikes.com/2010/06/my-new-weird-build.html

I've used a ton of alternative bars, even the aforementioned Origin8 Moustache bars. Personally, I like these types of bars over the conventional flats for certain things. On my CX, road and fixed gear, I have Easton EA70 drops which are the most shallow, widest drops I could find.

With these alt. drops, I like to set them up with a riser stem so that they would be at about the same height as if I mounted a flat bar with a regular stem (got this tip from Shiggy).

If you plan on going with drops, understand that trigger shifters will not work since they won't fit on the larger diameter bar. Your only alternative would be to go with some road (expensive) or bar-end shifters. Also, you're limited to disc compatible levers (Shimano makes some as seen on my MonsterX 29'er) and mechanical brakes since nobody makes a road style lever for hydraulic brakes (yet). You will need to replace whatever disc brakes you have with BB7 ROAD COMPATIBLE ones. Regular mech brakes will not work. I have downtube shifters on my road bike and I personally like the friction shifting.

If you're running V-brakes or cantilevers, there are levers that are compatible, as well.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

origin 8 drop bar ends http://www.amazon.com/Origin-Bicycle-Drop-Ends-Black/dp/B0013G6PB8 ???


----------



## Manwhich (Jul 7, 2007)

I swapped my Mary bars on to my commuter to see how I liked them on my everyday bike. Im not going to take them off. They work great. 

I have them flipped and am using the trigger shifters and brake levers that originally came on the bike. Ill try to upload a photo if I can find my camera.


----------



## ventura (Jul 11, 2010)

*levers for other mech discs*

Jenson has these levers for regular mechanical discs, or you can use the "road" version of the BB7 with normal road levers.


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

Or you can use "Travel Agents" to adapt short-pull road levers to work with long-pull mechanical discs or v-brakes. I'm using Midge drop bars on my commuter, with aero brake levers, cross "interrupter" levers on the bar tops, and XT v-brakes with the Travel Agents. It's pretty Fred-like, but it works!


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is my commuter, I love these bars. I've had the 5 months now.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Nitto Moustache Bars Are Fun


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

check out north road style bars. nitto makes them too or you could go cheap (and heavy) and get some for less than 20 bones.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

*Woodchippin'*

Threw a 42cm Woodchipper 25.4 on my singlespeed CX/everything bike last night, along with a high-rise, dirt drop style stem. Oh my gawd is it awesome.



It replaces a Salsa Bell Lap and my 6 degree racer boy stem. I may never go back. I rode the old setup on the hoods mostly. This is now pure heaven in the drops. Can't wait to take it off road...


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

You're all a bunch of FREAKS!!!! FREAKS, I SAY!!!!

I like the alternatives. My commuter still has it's original bar, which is comfortable but useless for "hunkering down". I had considered drops but that would have involved changing too many parts.

Thanks to the OP, I'm now going to go shopping


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

Surly just released their OpenBar. looks promising

http://surlybikes.com/blog/2344/


----------



## clarence (Mar 31, 2008)

The trouble I found with the H and J bars after using them off and on road is once you're out of the saddle that sweeping geo leaves the wrist in awkward positions.

In the saddle they're great, I really utilize all the options and love how open my chest can get, air flowing freely, with using the widest part of the bar. Flater bars have you bringing your hands together which closes the chest cavity a little.

The simplest answer is bar ends. But not the jenk ones sold at walmart. Crane Creek makes really sedate, unobtrusive, comfortable ends, that give you more positioning and allow your arms to be further apart to help you breathe easier. And you don't have to spend any more money to make them work than the initial cost.

http://www.treefortbikes.com/product/333222336444/83/Cane-Creek-Ergo-Control.html


----------

